# My wonderful Denny dog



## Layla evans (Nov 24, 2019)

Yesterday was up there with one of the hardest days of my life. Our dog Denzil who was 17 went to rainbow bridge.. and I know he had the most amazing long life with constant love but the pain of not seeing him
Again is unbearable. Please tell me it gets easier I am just completely broken right now x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss 

As loving owners, it’s something we all face at some time but the old cliche is true in my experience, and time is a great healer.

Give yourself time to grieve, but it will get easier to look back at all the happy times and love you shared with Denzil.


----------



## PattyN (Jan 31, 2020)

I am so so sad and sorry to hear your news. I lost my beloved dachshund Dougie on New Year's Day, and it's still hard for me. I don't think things ever return to 'normal' after we lose our beloved dogs, I think we just learn in time how to find a new normal. 
I wish I could find a timeline for you to say when your pain will go, but we all grieve differently, and you are entitled to however long it takes you to deal with your loss. I'm still working through my own grief, and I still cry every day at some point. Be kind to yourself, and remember that you gave your dog a wonderful life, and your dog enriched your life.
Luv n hugs, PattyN


----------



## Layla evans (Nov 24, 2019)

Thank you for your reply and I am so sorry for your loss, I also have a dachshund called slinky and unfortunately last week he was diagnosed with IVDD it has been the worse week of my life and I am praying for a miracle. These dogs really get us in the heart don’t they? Wishing you all the best and hope it gets a little easier for you xx


----------



## PattyN (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi again. Does your dog need an OP, or do you have to crate rest him. Our dog Dougie twice recovered from back trouble - once after an OP, and once with crate rest only. It's amazing what amazing recoveries our dashies can make - they're feisty little critters!


----------



## Layla evans (Nov 24, 2019)

The vet suggested a op however we just can’t afford it  so crate rest and meds are what we are doing at the min, he still has his personality and is eating drinking and going to the toilet but his back legs are paralysed. It’s so horrible to see I’ve been sick with worry. However it is still early days and has only been a week.. the vet doesn’t seem to think he will walk again but it’s only been a week. We have him booked in for acupuncture in a few weeks to see if that will help xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My girl Reena prolapsed a disc 4 years ago - New Tears Day 2016. She had surgery the same day and recovered really well, up and walking the next day. She's 10 now and has no lasting damage , we had 3 weeks crate rest afterwards. 
IVDD is a horrible disease. Every time Reena has an off day ( Very rare ! ) I'm convinced she has ruptured another disc !
I hope your boy recovers. There's a Facebook page, IVDD and other back problems in dogs, well worth joining. It supports both surgical and conservative treatment.


----------



## PattyN (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi Layla. Hang on in there! Its early days yet so let's hope the crate rest does the trick. As long as that dashie spirit remains, there's always hope.


----------



## Layla evans (Nov 24, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> My girl Reena prolapsed a disc 4 years ago - New Tears Day 2016. She had surgery the same day and recovered really well, up and walking the next day. She's 10 now and has no lasting damage , we had 3 weeks crate rest afterwards.
> IVDD is a horrible disease. Every time Reena has an off day ( Very rare ! ) I'm convinced she has ruptured another disc !
> I hope your boy recovers. There's a Facebook page, IVDD and other back problems in dogs, well worth joining. It supports both surgical and conservative treatment.


So glad Reena is doing well! I am trying to stay positive. He is still happy and full of life so I won't give up on him ❤ Thank you for the info re the Facebook page I'll check it out. X


----------



## Layla evans (Nov 24, 2019)

PattyN said:


> Hi Layla. Hang on in there! Its early days yet so let's hope the crate rest does the trick. As long as that dashie spirit remains, there's always hope.


Thank you so much yes agreed he is still full of life and making us laugh with his ways. He doesn't seem to be in pain and still gets excited to see people when they come in the door. I'm lucky to have an amazing family and they have all rallied around to help where they can. So he is a super lucky boy ❤ If he hasn't gave up then neither have I xx


----------



## PattyN (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi again Layla, how are things going now with your dashie? I hope you are beginning to see improvement in your wee one. Patience isn't easy!


----------



## Layla evans (Nov 24, 2019)

PattyN said:


> Hi again Layla, how are things going now with your dashie? I hope you are beginning to see improvement in your wee one. Patience isn't easy!


Hi! Thanks for checking in. Slinky is doing ok still not really seeing much improvement unfortunately  a few tail wags here and there but nothing significant.. it's been hard but he seems his self and is still naughty so its easy to forget sometimes that there is something wrong with him! We have an appointment with the vet next week for acupuncture so will see how that goes. Still taking it day by day and hoping for the best.. xx


----------



## PattyN (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi there. Im glad to hear that Slinky is his usual mischievous self - always a good sign in a dashie!  I hope that the acupuncture proves beneficial. Its a beautiful picture of him in your profile. Don't dashies just melt your heart - theyre cute, and they know it!!

Have you thought about getting him a doggie wheelchair to help him while he's recovering? It would take the weight off his back while he's moving around, and make sure he doesn't cause his back further harm. I'm pretty sure he would learn to use it very quickly, as it would give him easier mobility. You can buy them from amazon for a small dog for about £65. It's just an idea.

Anyway, I hope you and your family are well, and keeping virus-free.  Regards PattyN


----------

